# First Bass from my new to me Kayak



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

All of the fish I caught were In 3-5ft of water. I was using a square bill with a stop and go retrieve. It was a beautiful day to be on the water and not working. Water temps were just under 52.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Nice job wood! Dying to get out on mine but she's not ready yet


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

freshwaterexperience said:


> Nice job wood! Dying to get out on mine but she's not ready yet


What are you doing to your Kayak? I am installing a down imaging sonar tomorrow after work and a couple more rod holders so I can roll with 4.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Well I just finished putting a three rod holder on the milk crate. Got my ram mount in the mail today for my humminbird (hobie outback) so I have to put it on side and ram mount seemed like the smoothest for that. I'm going to replace the seat and put a better one on. Not gonna buy the hobie seat Bc of price so hopefully find a diy to suffice. Possibly going to replace the rudder and with a little luck she will be ready to go before tournament time lol


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

I'm also up in the air to put the transducer in the front compartment or to use/make an arm for it to use over the side that is up in the air yet.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It sounds like you have a nice kayak. I have a an entry level Kayak but it should suit my needs. I am not sure how it will handle waves on a bigger body of water but I guess there is only one way to find out.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Ah it's nothing too crazy. I started with a Jackson and decided to get back into kayaking when I found a deal on this 2011 hobie outback. Wanted to fish tournaments so that's what I'm gearing for. It's all about if the kayak suits your needs !!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I am sure I will upgrade eventually and give this one to my wife or nephew


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Yeah what area you fish again ?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Sweet! That last fish has a gut to it. I still use my sit-in kayak and keep saying i will upgrade eventually. I've been out on most of the bigger upgrounds and waves are not the issue as much as just the wind. Boat control is a major challenge when you are trying to paddle and cast at the same time. When i bump up, it will be to a pedal kayak.

I have actually vert. fished with my flasher off the front of my kayak.... but it has to be a very calm wind if there is any depth to the water or it is tough to stay vertical.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Pedal Kayaks are great. I love my hobie. If you go pedal you will never go back to paddle. My only regret is I couldn't find a native pedal drive because of the ability to go backwards. But the research I did there was s lot of issues with obv not being able to go shallow and getting the propel in and out But hobie is a giant in the industry and I really enjoy mine.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

AtticaFish said:


> Sweet! That last fish has a gut to it. I still use my sit-in kayak and keep saying i will upgrade eventually. I've been out on most of the bigger upgrounds and waves are not the issue as much as just the wind. Boat control is a major challenge when you are trying to paddle and cast at the same time. When i bump up, it will be to a pedal kayak.
> 
> I have actually vert. fished with my flasher off the front of my kayak.... but it has to be a very calm wind if there is any depth to the water or it is tough to stay vertical.


Let me know when you plan to hit some of the local reservoirs and I will try to meet up with you.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I will keep it in mind. #5 over here can be non-stop action wind trolling catfish on crankbaits. Fun as heck and have caught some monsters there too. See the occasional albino cat in there when the water is clear enough, never caught one of those elusive guys though. Pulled in one of the biggest largies i've ever seen bumping an Erie Dearie off the bottom. The legality of boats in there is a little contradictory when you compare resources..... but i have never been questioned. It is a hell of a drag up the hill though, a little more friction resistance than a shanty over the snow.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

AtticaFish said:


> I will keep it in mind. #5 over here can be non-stop action wind trolling catfish on crankbaits. Fun as heck and have caught some monsters there too. See the occasional albino cat in there when the water is clear enough, never caught one of those elusive guys though. Pulled in one of the biggest largies i've ever seen bumping an Erie Dearie off the bottom. The legality of boats in there is a little contradictory when you compare resources..... but i have never been questioned. It is a hell of a drag up the hill though, a little more friction resistance than a shanty over the snow.


Sounds like a lot of fun and maybe we need a cart


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

52? Wow didn't think anything was there yet


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

There's the thumb! You been out yet buddy???


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Bassthumb said:


> 52? Wow didn't think anything was there yet


It was 51.7 most of the morning I left at 3. My friend went back yesterday and it was 49.5. It is one of the resthaven ponds so they can vary pretty good from day to day.


----------

